# Green Spot Algae



## Erin C. (May 12, 2005)

Hi All,

I have a 75g NPT that has fabulous plant growth but a bad case of green spot algae. I was wondering if anyone else had encountered this problem. The tank has been running for over a year now. I did have a huge problem with BBA but finally got rid of it by heavy purning and Flourish Excel for a short period. Funny thing is I have 3 other NPTs that don't have any algae troubles at all.

Stats:
Ph 7.6
Nitrites 0
Nitrates 0
Phosphates 0
Amonia 0

Lights on for about 10 hours a day.

This tank is heavily planted and gets about 1.5 watts per gallon of light.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Regards,
Erin


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Every tank has its own ecosystem. That's what makes aquarium keeping interesting. 

Perhaps you could send us a picture of this tank? 

How is this tank different from your other ones?


----------



## chunkylover817 (Sep 28, 2007)

the only thing i could suggest is lowering light hours to 8 hours or so


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

I would consider increasing the light photoperiod from the current 10 hr to at least 12 hr.

You may think that you're getting good plant growth, but it may be suboptimal for many species in your tank. Suboptimal plant growth translates into algae problems.

The expert (Christel Kasselmann, _Aquarium Plants_, 2003, p. 52) recommends that the daily lighting period for planted aquariums should be between 12 and 13 hr. A reduction to as low as 10 hr may be handled temporarily by many plants, but her studies showed that several species collapsed entirely after several weeks.

I use a 14+ hr daylength for all tanks with a 4 hr afternoon siesta. Lights are on only 10 hr but the daylength works out to 14 hr.

One should never ignore the minimal lighting requirements of aquatic plants to fight algae. The hormonal systems of many aquarium plants need that 12 hr (or longer) daylenghth. Otherwise, many plants think winter is coming on (short daylength) and they go into hiberation. That is, they collapse.

Does this make sense?


----------



## Erin C. (May 12, 2005)

It makes perfect sense as this started up when my lighting timer broke (had it set to 12 hours of light) and I have been manually turning the tank on when I think about it. I am going to have to go out and get a new timer! Thanks for the help.


----------



## Erin C. (May 12, 2005)

btw, I found in another thread that using a credit card to clean green spot algae off of the glass, I can attest, it works great.


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Erin C. said:


> It makes perfect sense as this started up when my lighting timer broke (had it set to 12 hours of light) and I have been manually turning the tank on when I think about it.


Thank you for responding with your personal experience. You've helped.

Future printings of my book will now include a firm stipulation that aquarium plants need a daylength of at least 12 hr.


----------



## Erin C. (May 12, 2005)

So far after cleaning off all of the green spot algae and increasing the light period to 12+ hours I don't see any new GSA. The plants are doing well, turning red at the tops and no other algae problems have emerged. I did a 10% water change after cleaning all the GSA off.


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

Wow, nice detective work Erin and Diana!

For anyone who's adverse to using their credit card to scrape algae (though, in the current economic climate that might not be such a bad idea.... re-purposing credit cards to algae scrapers), I've found another low-cost alternative.

I got an inexpensive (around $2 I think) set of 3 differently sized plastic scrapers at a big box hardware store. They're orange, and I find the different sizes really handy to get into different locations. The color helps too, as it makes it easy to see when I've missed an area. The front edge is sort of beveled, so by applying pressure, its easy to get a nice smooth edge for scraping.

I also tried those magnet scraper things, which also come in various sizes, but I found they were too cumbersome and couldn't get down close to the substrate. I also wound up dragging plants along, sometimes uprooting them. Those are all "retired" now, and the simple plastic scrapers are always at the ready. 

-Jane


----------



## Erin C. (May 12, 2005)

To be fair, I found that the credit card was a little too flimsy for the job and used an old gift card from JCPenny to do the job. Can you tell I never get rid of anything, lol.


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

LOL w/ Erin!

Well, GIFT CARDs for algae scrapers it is then! 
-J


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

pet perks card from Pet Co does a decent job, and was not being used for anything else; lets hear it for re-use!


----------



## cbwmn (Dec 18, 2007)

Jane in Upton said:


> Wow, nice detective work Erin and Diana!
> 
> For anyone who's adverse to using their credit card to scrape algae (though, in the current economic climate that might not be such a bad idea.... re-purposing credit cards to algae scrapers), I've found another low-cost alternative.
> 
> ...


I use 0000 (fine) steel wool. Just a piece about 2" square works for me.
EXCEPT where the silicone is at the corners. There is a very fine lne of algae at te edge of the silicone.
Anyone know how to get that?

Charles
PS: Sorry for hijacking this thread.


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

cbwmn said:


> There is a very fine line of algae at the edge of the silicone. Anyone know how to get that?


You must have an awfully clean tank.


----------



## cbwmn (Dec 18, 2007)

dwalstad said:


> You must have an awfully clean tank.


I have two LF ABN's but niether they nor I can get that thin line of algae.
Usually I do two gravel vacs/pwc's a week and clean as much glass as I can.
Here is my 46:
http://gs69.photobucket.com/groups/i60/7NOBMDJJ0N/?sort=ascending

Charles


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

Hmmm,

well, for very fine work, I also sometimes use the fine-textured nylon scrub pads - the ones that say they're "Teflon" safe. 

It may be that you have some algae between the silicone and the glass - if there's a thin area of separation, they can get in between, and grow there. But going near the aquarium seal with any kind of scraper or scrubber would make me nervous - the seal is the most important thing in an aquarium!

And while I know that technically steel wool is safe for glass, I would be nervous using something that abrasive, and not chemically inert.

Perhaps try a nylon scrub pad - the most gentle one, VERY gently, in tiny circular patterns to get the algae off. But again, I wouldn't do anything where I actually was ON the silicone seal. Call me paranoid, but the memory of a leaking tank still haunts me, more than 10 years later. 

Consider the small bit of algae as a decorative touch ;-)
-Jane


----------



## cbwmn (Dec 18, 2007)

Jane in Upton said:


> Hmmm,
> 
> Consider the small bit of algae as a decorative touch ;-)
> -Jane


Jane
OOOO steel wool is softer than glass. When I reuse a piece, there is
a small amount of iron oxide (rust) in the pad. That is beneficial to the
plants. I have NEVER use a scraper o ay kind. 
And the sealant issss not coming loose, the algae is in the very small indention
between the glass and the sealant. It is maybe 1/32 inch or even smaller. 
You really have to look close to see it. I do consider it a decorative touch.
Have a great day and don't forget the WC's this week
Charles


----------



## cbwmn (Dec 18, 2007)

Sorry for the misspelled words. I have a new wireless keyboard and mouse. And they don't think as fas as I type. LOL

BTW, the next fime I do a major WC, I may use a syringe and squirt some H2O2 on the "pinstripe" and see if it disappears.
Charles


----------



## StevenLeeds (Jul 21, 2007)

I use my kids old toothbrushes for the "pinstripe" cleaning.

I've also noticed in my 10 gallon fern tank that occasionally I need to supplement with some seachem phosphorus to keep the GSA in check. Not a scientific answer by any means but it was suggested to me and it seems to work. 

When I see it starting I dose the tank until it goes away. Usually takes about a week and don't scrape it anymore. It could be my imagination but scraping it just seemed to compound the problem.

Steven


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

Erin C. said:


> So far after cleaning off all of the green spot algae and increasing the light period to 12+ hours I don't see any new GSA. The plants are doing well, turning red at the tops and no other algae problems have emerged. I did a 10% water change after cleaning all the GSA off.


I'm very curious now that's it's more than a month since you cranked up your photoperiod if you can report if it did indeed help matters? My tank is not El Natural but I found if I increased my lighting past 8 hours a day my GSA took off! My plants all grow very well with only 8 hours of light so the issues reported which such short light periods do not seem to be effecting my mix of plants for some reason. But my GSA is only under good control with 8 hour photoperiods. 10 hours + and the GSA takes off everywhere!


----------



## alym (Nov 30, 2009)

I find that a plastic putty knife works wonders...


----------

